# Smith & Ken



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So they went bust then... I do seem to recall there were some people on here looking forward to joining them...

Haven't paid salary or commissions for months....

What's the bets Ben Smith is already out the country, probably repeating the scam in the USA. Basically they ask for the deposit to be in their name, then run. RERA rules say it should only be in the owner's name, but snakeoil salesman have a way of getting around this.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

More here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Talking to yourself today!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Talking to yourself today!


Well it saves repeating exactly the same to the many f***t**ds that seem to inhabit numerous forums, asking the same old questions all the time....


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

It was a nasty company. Met them a few times because we were interested in renting through them a few years back until we did some research on the Internet and found out about their reputation and how they conduct business. We walked away.

Writing cheques in the name of the agency is not a problem. HOWEVER, as part of their license they should have one activity called: 'leasing and management of other people's property'. To get this on their license, a deposit of 5 million AED is required which can be used to repay people if the company decides to run (which would be quite silly). Only if they have this on their license are they actually allowed to collect cheques in their name. If they don't have it, don't risk it.

We have been through this with our current company. In the end they gave in, paid the deposit and we wrote the cheques in their name. No issues.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

One down, many more to go. 

That one had a bad reputation for a long time. I'm only surprised that it took this long for them close down.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Well it saves repeating exactly the same to the many f***t**ds that seem to inhabit numerous forums, asking the same old questions all the time....


Hi,
If I had 1000 AED for every new member who asks questions (but ignores the answers!) about working as an estate agent in Dubai - I would be able to buy a new Porsche!
No matter how many warnings seasoned members give - people still come to the city of gold lined streets to seek their fortune.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not sure whether i feel sorry for all those that have lost their deposits/fee payments etc. etc. from S&K or not. 
There are plenty of warnings around about them, so if they didn't do their due diligence then more fool them.
So many get a check from their Company for AED200k on a use it or lose it basis, and then all rational thought just goes out the window.
Caveat emptor I believe.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Talking to yourself today!


he's missing me. it cute.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't worry guys order will be restored soon

"The employee said S&K’s chief executive Benjamin Smith had notified brokers this month that a new company was being set up and a re-branding was likely, after a dispute between the business’s owners."

Ken & Smith :lol:


----------

